# Μονταγιού, ένα οξιτανικό χωριό από το 1294 έως το 1324



## sarant (Dec 1, 2008)

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος ενός βιβλίου που κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα από τις Εκδόσεις του 21ου. Δεν είμαι αμερόληπτος, στον Γιάννη έβγαλα τη "Γλώσσα μετ΄εμποδίων" και ο μεταφραστής είναι φίλος μου. Ωστόσο το βιβλίο αξίζει.

Το Μονταγιού είναι ένα χωριό των Πυρηναίων, προπύργιο της αίρεσης των Καθαρών ή Αλβιγηνών τον 13ο αιώνα. Όταν τελικά ο Πάπας επέβαλε με το μαχαίρι την ορθοδοξία του, ο ιεροεξεταστής Φουρνιέ θεώρησε καλό να πάρει λεπτομερείς καταθέσεις όλων των κατοίκων, πριν τους στείλει στην πυρά. Για την επιμέλειά του ίσως, αργότερα έγινε Πάπας. Το κατάστιχο των ανακρίσεων το βρήκε ο ιστορικός Εμμανουέλ Λερουά-Λαντυρί και έγραψε ένα βιβλίο που έγινε κλασικό και που εκδόθηκε πια και στα ελληνικά. Μπορεί να διαβαστεί και σαν μυθιστόρημα. Είναι ογκώδες και τσουχτερό στην τιμή, αλλά εγώ θα το δίνω δώρο χριστουγεννιάτικο σε ψαγμένους φίλους. 

Απόσπασμα από το δελτίο τύπου:

Χρωστάμε το Μονταγιού, καταρχήν, σ’ ένα ιστορικό ατύχημα, στη συγκέντρωση των κατάλοιπων της αλβιγηνής αίρεσης στην περιοχή ενός απρόσιτου χωριού, σε κάποια βουνοκορφή των Πυρηναίων. Χρωστάμε το Μονταγιού στη σχολαστικότητα ενός Ιεροεξεταστή, του επισκόπου Ζακ Φουρνιέ (μετέπειτα πάπα Βενέδικτου ΙΒ΄), που είχε τη διάθεση να ανακρίνει σε βάθος τα θύματά του – και την επιμέλεια να καταγράψει τα πάντα. Χρωστάμε όμως, τελικά, το Μονταγιού στον οίστρο του Le Roy Ladurie, που θέλησε ν’ αναζητήσει ανάμεσα στις αράδες του ιεροεξεταστικού κατάστιχου τη «χωρίς διαμεσολάβηση μαρτυρία του ίδιου του χωρικού για τον εαυτό του», ν’ αντικρίσει άμεσα τους χωριάτες του παλιού καιρού, με σάρκα και οστά. Με την ίδια κίνηση, άνοιξε το δρόμο στη μικροϊστορία, ένα πεδίο όπου ανθρωπολογία και ιστορία γίνονται επιτέλους ταιριαστό ζευγάρι.
Καθώς ο συγγραφέας ξετυλίγει την ανάλυσή του ξεπροβάλλουν στο φόντο, αργά μα επιβλητικά, αξιομνημόνευτες φυσιογνωμίες, έτσι όπως τις σχεδίασε μέσα από το ερωτηματολόγιό του (για τους δικούς του λόγους ασφαλώς) ο επίσκοπος Φουρνιέ κι έτσι όπως τις χρωμάτισε ο Le Roy Ladurie (για τους δικούς του λόγους κι αυτός). Ο εφημέριος Κλεργκ, διπλός πράκτορας των αιρετικών και της Ιεράς Εξέτασης, γοητευμένος με την εξουσία του αλλά και ακούραστος κυνηγός γυναικών, δεσπόζει με την πληθωρικότητά του στις σελίδες του βιβλίου, έτσι όπως κυριάρχησε στις τύχες του χωριού, για το καλύτερο και για το χειρότερο, για πάνω από μια εικοσαετία. Σε χτυπητή αντίθεση, ο περιπλανώμενος βοσκός Πιερ Μορί, εκφράζοντας το ελεύθερο πνεύμα των βουνών, διασχίζει τον κόσμο αδιάφορος για τα πλούτη, «απελευθερωμένος από τους νόμους της βαρύτητας», πάντα πιστός στη δική του απλή και στέρεη φιλοσοφία – και κυρίως αφοσιωμένος στο ιδανικό της φιλίας. «Ελοΐζα της εξοχής και του βουνού», η καστελάνα Μπεατρίς ντε Πλανισόλ ζει με πάθος τις ερωτικές της περιπέτειες. Κι ο ιδιότροπος προφήτης Μπελιμπάστ κηρύσσει ακατάπαυστα και θέλει ειλικρινά να είναι άγιος, δυσκολεύεται όμως, από ορισμένες λεπτομέρειες, να κερδίσει την πολυπόθητη αγιοσύνη – κέρδισε πάντως, στους επίσημους καταλόγους της ιστορίας, τον τίτλο του «τελευταίου των Καθαρών». Ο άνθρωπος που θα τον οδηγήσει στην πυρά, ο Αρνό Σικρ, μοιράστηκε για καιρό, με προσχεδιασμένη αφιέρωση και ιδιοτελή ηρωισμό, τη ζωή και τους κινδύνους των κυνηγημένων. Τούτος ο απίστευτος χαφιές ενεργεί έτσι από απληστία, ίσως όμως και στοιχειωμένος από ένα παιδικό του τραύμα. Μπορείτε λοιπόν, κρυμμένο πίσω από το ιστορικό-εθνολογικό δοκίμιο, να διαβάσετε το Μονταγιού σαν ένα παράξενο μα γοητευτικό μυθιστόρημα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2008)

ΤΩΡΑ μεταφράστηκε αυτό; Οι μπροντελιανοί να σπεύσουν.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 2, 2008)

Το Αλβιγηνός είναι η καθιερωμένη απόδοση του Albigeois στα ελληνικά ή υπάρχουν κι άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις, λ.χ. Αλβιγένσιος (αφού το όνομα της πόλης στα λατινικά είναι Albiga, υποθέτω ότι ο κάτοικός της ή αυτός που κατάγεται από την πόλη θα είναι Albigensius);


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Το λατινικό τών Albigeois είναι Albigenses. Η παλιά μεταγραφή τους είναι _Αλβίγιοι_ και η νεότερη _Αλβιγηνοί_. Έτσι στον Πάπυρο, στο διαδίκτυο ή στο Λεξικό Συγγραφέων για το _Die Albigenser_ του Λέναου. Προφανώς, ο μεταφραστής ακολούθησε την πεπατημένη.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 2, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

